# Step-By-Step Screenshots Part II



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi all,

Here's 6 screenshots I made this morning while driving a gentleman to the airport. It's not complete though. I didn't get a chance to take screenshots after I did "SLIDE TO BEGIN TRIP". But navigating to pax's destination address is similar to navigating to their pickup address. I hope these screenshots help...

1) This is what you see when you get a PING (You see ETA, pax's street number & address, and his rating)










2) This is what you see after you accept the PING (You see pax's first name, address, route overview, "NAVIGATE" and "ARRIVED" buttons)










3) This is what you see after you press "NAVIGATE" to drive to pax's pickup address










4) This is what you see IF you tab "OVERVIEW". To go back, press "NAVIGATE" again.










5) This is what you see when you arrive at pax's pickup address










6) This is what you see after you press "ARRIVED"









You will see pax's destination address ONLY AFTER you did "SLIDE TO BEGIN TRIP". Then press "NAVIGATE" again to start driving to their destination address. Hope these screenshots help 

You should also take a look at this updated, official Uber App Video

http://video.uber.com/dL6/how-to-use-the-uber-application/


----------



## Luis Vargas Sr. (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you again. This was of great help. Still I do not have the X that you mention so I, instead of the pax, can cancel a trip. I got a couple of drunk ones and did not know how to cancel the trip but sliding to begin trip and then sliding to end trip right away. Lost my time and gas.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Luis Vargas Sr. said:


> Thank you again. This was of great help. Still I do not have the X that you mention so I, instead of the pax, can cancel a trip. I got a couple of drunk ones and did not know how to cancel the trip but sliding to begin trip and then sliding to end trip right away. Lost my time and gas.


Actually, you can cancel the trip.

To cancel:

1) Tab "INFO" on the upper right corner
2) Tab "CANCEL TRIP"
3) Select reason from the list...

Here's official Uber video on how to cancel trips:

http://video.uber.com/LMY/when-to-call-and-how-to-cancel/


----------



## Luis Vargas Sr. (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you very much. This forum has been my best uber experience so far!!


----------



## terryv67 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok, does anyone have any screen shots for Lyft. Going to try it out this weekend with Uber. 
One question I do have how do you navigate using Lyft, does it sync to your choice of navigating apps?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

terryv67 said:


> Ok, does anyone have any screen shots for Lyft. Going to try it out this weekend with Uber.
> One question I do have how do you navigate using Lyft, does it sync to your choice of navigating apps?


ask in Lyft forum


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

It appears that these screenshots are from the iPhone app. My Android app does not use the slider anymore, its a button.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

And this is what happens when you get your first paycheck:


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

LOL, Al Bundy. I wanna be just like Al Bundy when I grow up.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> LOL, Al Bundy. I wanna be just like Al Bundy when I grow up.


Al would be the perfect Uber driver


----------

